# Elezioni presidenziali Francia 2017: data e favoriti



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2017)

*Elezioni presidenziali Francia 2017: candidati, data e favoriti*

Dopo l'Olanda, la *Francia* è il prossimo paese europeo che decreterà il nuovo *presidente*. Qualche giorno fa, si è svolto il primo dibattito televisivo tra i principali candidati all'Eliseo: *Marine Le Pen* (Front National), *Emmanuel Macron* (En Marche!), *François Fillon* (Les Républicains), *Benoit Hamon* (Partito Socialista) e *Jean-Luc Mélenchon* (Partito di Sinistra). 

I favoriti per il superamento del primo turno sono Le Pen e Macron.

La Le Pen ha ideali vicini all'*ultra-destra*: contro l'immigrazione clandestina e anti-europeista. Uno dei punti del suo programma è un *referendum* per la permanenza o l'uscita dall'Unione Europea. 

Macron è un ex banchiere ed è stato ministro dell'economia fino ad agosto 2016 e seppur si definisca un *indipendente*, nei suoi comizi ha manifestato il suo appoggio all'*Europa*, proponendo più poteri per Bruxelles. Il candidato pro-UE, da un pò di settimane, ha superato il repubblicano Fillon nei sondaggi, a causa dello scandalo sui fondi pubblici che ha coinvolto quest'ultimo.

Il primo dibattito televisivo è stato vinto proprio dal candidato di En Marche.

Per quanto riguarda i *sondaggi* elettorali ufficiali, favoriti per il superamento del primo turno sono Marine Le Pen che finirebbe prima ed Emmanuel Macron secondo. Al ballottaggio favoritissimo è Macron che, contro la candidata del FN, vincerebbe con oltre il *60% dei voti*. Pertanto, negli ultimi giorni sul web stanno girando dei rumors che affermano che Marine Le Pen sia "sottostimata" dai sondaggi. 

I sondaggisti avranno ragione o anche stavolta si avrà un "effetto Trump" che lascerà a bocca aperta i media?

Appuntamento al *23 aprile 2017*, in cui la Francia sarà chiamata al *primo turno* per le presidenziali. Il *7 maggio*, ci sarà il *ballottaggio* che sancirà il successore di François Hollande, che ha rifiutato di candidarsi per un secondo mandato perchè i sondaggi lo davano con percentuali molto basse.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2017)

Le Pen non vincerà mai


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Marzo 2017)

C'è poco da dire, il sistema maggioritario a doppio turno è fatto apposta per favorire il tutti contro uno contro la le Pen

Se dovesse ottenere il 35% al ballottaggio sarà già tantissimo


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> C'è poco da dire, il sistema maggioritario a doppio turno è fatto apposta per favorire il tutti contro uno contro la le Pen
> 
> Se dovesse ottenere il 35% al ballottaggio sarà già tantissimo


Si, la cosa certa è che il FN farà record di voti, anche se perderà nettamente al ballottaggio. L'unica speranza per Le Pen è incarnare la rabbia degli elettori Repubblicani per la (quasi certa) esclusione di Fillon dal ballottaggio. In ogni caso faccio il tifo per lei... ALLEZ MARINE!!!


----------



## vota DC (23 Marzo 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le Pen non vincerà mai



Ce la stanno mettendo tutta per farla vincere. Non solo Fillon (lo schema già collaudato con Chirac) la demolirebbe ma anche Hamon e persino quello di estrema sinistra Melenchon che pur partendo con svantaggio di base ideologico è bravissimo nei dibattiti. Ma niente da fare. La stampa e pezzi dell'attuale governo (gente che curiosamente neanche è stata espulsa dal partito) vogliono insistere con questo Macron, per fare un parallelo è come se Renzi affidasse la comunicazione della campagna elettorale a Padoan insistendo molto sul fatto di essere estraneo con la legislatura appena passata!


----------



## Djici (24 Marzo 2017)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ce la stanno mettendo tutta per farla vincere. Non solo Fillon (lo schema già collaudato con Chirac) la demolirebbe ma anche Hamon e persino quello di estrema sinistra Melenchon che pur partendo con svantaggio di base ideologico è bravissimo nei dibattiti. Ma niente da fare. La stampa e pezzi dell'attuale governo (gente che curiosamente neanche è stata espulsa dal partito) vogliono insistere con questo Macron, per fare un parallelo è come se Renzi affidasse la comunicazione della campagna elettorale a Padoan insistendo molto sul fatto di essere estraneo con la legislatura appena passata!



Mélenchon sarà pure forte in in dibattito ma quando spara che nei suoi calcoli avrebbe 20 miliardi di utili hai capito subito che anche se dice cose che sembrano interessanti invece sta parlando del nulla.


----------



## juventino (24 Marzo 2017)

Anch'io mi auguro la vittoria della Le Pen, ma per i motivi opposti: sarà divertente vedere il misero fallimento di chi parla dell'uscita dall'euro come fosse la bacchetta magica che risolverà i problemi della Francia, senza avere un programma politico reale e concreto. D'altronde vista la pochezza degli avversari è anche normale che vada così.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Anch'io mi auguro la vittoria della Le Pen, ma per i motivi opposti: sarà divertente vedere il misero fallimento di chi parla dell'uscita dall'euro come fosse la bacchetta magica che risolverà i problemi della Francia, senza avere un programma politico reale e concreto. D'altronde vista la pochezza degli avversari è anche normale che vada così.


Quindi sotto sotto fai il tifo per Macron?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2017)

La vittoria della Le Pen sarebbe un vero scossone, ma non la faranno vincere in nessun modo. Non mi illudo.


----------



## juventino (24 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quindi sotto sotto fai il tifo per Macron?



Assolutamente no.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Aprile 2017)

*Jean-Luc Mélenchon ha vinto il dibattito televisivo di ieri sera (che è stato visto da oltre 6 milioni di telespettatori), seguito rispettivamente da Macron e Fillon. Deludente Le Pen che ha conquistato solo l'11% dei telespettatori. Pertanto i sondaggi politici confermano l'andamento delle scorse settimane: andranno al ballottaggio Macron e Le Pen. *


----------



## juventino (5 Aprile 2017)

Mélenchon per me ha veramente qualche possibilità di arrivare al ballottaggio.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Aprile 2017)

Io il 23 aprile andrò a votare per Mélenchon.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (6 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mélenchon per me ha veramente qualche possibilità di arrivare al ballottaggio.



Sarebbe davvero una svolta, quello che poteva essere Sanders negli USA. 
Macron, che sembra il vero favorito, lascerebbe le cose come sono


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2017)

L'unica alternativa è Le Pen, una donna capace, rivoluzionaria e con gli attributi. Certo è, che Macron è il peggio del peggio, ex banchiere pronto a calarsi le braghe davanti ai poteri forti della finanza.

Per me comunque il ballottaggio sarà Le Pen e Macron, Melenchon al massimo supererà Fillon.


----------



## vota DC (6 Aprile 2017)

Beh quasi tutti sono pronti a calarsi le braghe di fronte alla finanza, dipende da quanto vengono messi alle strette. Macron ha pure calato i pantaloni di fronte alla sua prof, in teoria alla finanza internazionale non conviene neanche come fantoccio perché influenzabile anche da trafficanti da due soldi molto più di quanto lo era Berlusconi.


----------



## juventino (13 Aprile 2017)

*Secondo gli ultimi sondaggi Mélenchon è in clamorosa rimonta su Le Pen e Macron. Ormai non si esclude nemmeno un ballottaggio tra "rossi" e "neri". Mercati francesi in massima allerta.*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Secondo gli ultimi sondaggi Mélenchon è in clamorosa rimonta su Le Pen e Macron. Ormai non si esclude nemmeno un ballottaggio tra "rossi" e "neri". Mercati francesi in massima allerta.*


Perchè? Melenchon è di estrema sinistra e quindi si inchinerebbe tranquillamente all'establishment francese.


----------



## juventino (13 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Perchè? Melenchon è di estrema sinistra e quindi si inchinerebbe tranquillamente all'establishment francese.



Davvero? E da quando in qua l'estrema sinistra si sarebbe piegata all'establishment in Europa? A me risulta che dal crollo del muro nessun partito di estrema sinistra abbia governato in nessun paese europeo.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Davvero? E da quando in qua l'estrema sinistra si sarebbe piegata all'establishment in Europa? A me risulta che dal crollo del muro nessun partito di estrema sinistra abbia governato in nessun paese europeo.


Se in 7 giorni abbia avuto tutti questi consensi, significa che l'establishment sta tradendo Macron e pian piano supportando Melenchon. Io, fossi Francese, confermerei ancora di più il mio voto a Le Pen.


----------



## juventino (13 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se in 7 giorni abbia avuto tutti questi consensi, significa che l'establishment sta tradendo Macron e pian piano supportando Melenchon. Io, fossi Francese, confermerei ancora di più il mio voto a Le Pen.



Se i consensi li prende Marine sono tutti voti di francesi veri, se li prende un'altro candidato è un gombloddo dell'establishment.
Ok.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2017)

In realtà melenchon sta prendendo piano piano i voti di tutti i socialisti che non vogliono votare hamon e che non vogliono ripiegare su macron
E il primo che deve preoccuparsi di questo è proprio macron, visto che se perde il consenso dei socialisti al ballottaggio non ci arriverà mai

E guardando al secondo turno è molto interessante, un ballottaggio melenchon-le Pen sarebbe apertissimo, i repubblicani preferiranno sicuramente votare la le Pen, è il FN+Repubblicani vale sicuramente più del 50%

La situazione però è complessa, non darei per scontato che la le Pen vada al ballottaggio


----------



## fabri47 (13 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se i consensi li prende Marine sono tutti voti di francesi veri, se li prende un'altro candidato è un gombloddo dell'establishment.
> Ok.


Il FN ci ha messo anni ad avere i consensi che ha, ora arrivano Macron e Melenchon e subito arrivano in alto. Due domande bisogna farsele.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il FN ci ha messo anni ad avere i consensi che ha, ora arrivano Macron e Melenchon e subito arrivano in alto. Due domande bisogna farsele.



Onestamente non c'entra, in Francia questo è possibile grazie alla legge elettorale che permette sempre il tutti contro uno nel caso di un candidato ritenuto scomodo
Se uno qualsiasi dei candidati minori arrivasse al ballottaggio succederebbe la stessa cosa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Onestamente non c'entra, in Francia questo è possibile grazie alla legge elettorale che permette sempre il tutti contro uno nel caso di un candidato ritenuto scomodo
> Se uno qualsiasi dei candidati minori arrivasse al ballottaggio succederebbe la stessa cosa



Si lamentano del "porcellum" ma in Francia c'è uno "stercum". La Le pen non la faranno vincere neanche se avesse il 70% dei voti.


----------



## juventino (13 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il FN ci ha messo anni ad avere i consensi che ha, ora arrivano Macron e Melenchon e subito arrivano in alto. Due domande bisogna farsele.



Macron e in particolare Mélenchon prendono il loro considerevole incremento di voti dai delusi del Partito Socialista, che a questo giro a stento raggiungerà l'8%. Il cavallo su cui i mercati hanno puntato è Macron, lo sanno pure i sassi.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Macron e in particolare Mélenchon prendono il loro considerevole incremento di voti dai delusi del Partito Socialista, che a questo giro a stento raggiungerà l'8%. Il cavallo su cui i mercati hanno puntato è Macron, lo sanno pure i sassi.


Eh lo so pure io, ma mi sorprenderei se Melenchon prendesse più di Le Pen e Macron.


----------



## juventino (13 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh lo so pure io, ma mi sorprenderei se Melenchon prendesse più di Le Pen e Macron.



I socialisti sono lo stesso partito che ha vinto 5 anni fa, eh. Al momento sono a pezzi e totalmente screditati e di conseguenza il bacino di potenziali voti aumenta notevolmente.


----------



## vota DC (13 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se in 7 giorni abbia avuto tutti questi consensi, significa che l'establishment sta tradendo Macron e pian piano supportando Melenchon. Io, fossi Francese, confermerei ancora di più il mio voto a Le Pen.



Hollande ha detto che melenchon è pericoloso e che bisogna supportare macron, neanche lui supporta il proprio candidato Hamon.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Aprile 2017)

Secondo i sondaggi ormai i 4 candidati sono praticamente appaiati, tutti dentro un fazzoletto compreso tra il 23% e il 19%
Tutti possono accedere al ballottaggio, soprattutto fillon (oltre a melenchon, che però rimane dietro) è in forte salita rispetto alle settimane scorse

Occhio alla le Pen perche c'è un candidato indipendente oltre a lei, ancora più di destra, che ha un 3/4% accreditato che rischia di esserle fatale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Aprile 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Occhio alla le Pen perche c'è un candidato indipendente oltre a lei, ancora più di destra, che ha un 3/4% accreditato che rischia di esserle fatale



Hitler?


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Aprile 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hitler?



 è votato più che altro da nostalgici di Vichy, e da elettori del FN nostalgici di le Pen padre


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Aprile 2017)

Ho letto che hanno appena chiuso 30mila account facebook in Francia. Con la scusa di essere fake e per la lotta contro notizie false e spam. 

Sarà un caso che ciò avvenga proprio sotto elezioni?


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (14 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Davvero? E da quando in qua l'estrema sinistra si sarebbe piegata all'establishment in Europa? A me risulta che dal crollo del muro nessun partito di estrema sinistra abbia governato in nessun paese europeo.



Ma guarda se in questi topic politici l'unico che mi assomiglia è juventino...
La destra è strutturalmente pro alta finanza. Vedi Trump e le misure di deregolazione finanziaria e ambientale. L'idea di controllare il funzionamento dei mercati è di sinistra. Quando lo sostiene la destra è un imbroglio: fomentare la guerra tra poveri (esempio: fissazione sull'emigrazione) per lasciare ancora più mano libera alla finanza. I partiti socialdemocratici hanno avuto una debacle ideologica dopo il 1989 abbracciando l'idea che il mercato possa autoregolarsi. Ma lo spazio a sinistra c'è eccome: Sanders e Melenchon (e in parte Corbyn) lo dimostrano


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Aprile 2017)

Decide il popolo per cui se il popolo dice che deve vincere la Le Pen così sarà. Il problema è rappresentato dai tantissimi immigrati residenti in Francia a cui non andrebbe per niente bene tutto ciò e questo può essere l'unico scoglio


----------



## fabri47 (15 Aprile 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Decide il popolo per cui se il popolo dice che deve vincere la Le Pen così sarà. Il problema è rappresentato dai tantissimi immigrati residenti in Francia a cui non andrebbe per niente bene tutto ciò e questo può essere l'unico scoglio


Se sono regolari non ci dovrebbero essere problemi per loro e se sono clandestini non possono andare a votare.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Aprile 2017)

Domanda che si stanno facendo molti siti web e la faccio pure io a voi.

L'attacco terroristico sugli Champs elysees Parigi: attacco terroristico sugli Champs Elysées.
 darà più voti a Marine Le Pen?


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2017)

Se non sono proprio scemi...


----------



## juventino (20 Aprile 2017)

Credo e spero che Macron non arrivi al ballottaggio, poi vada come vada.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Aprile 2017)

Sicuramente le pen (e direi anche fillon) sono quelli che più di tutti possono parlare di terrorismo dopo questo fatto e che quindi possono trarne vantaggio, ma tanto è relativo, visto che se c'è un candidato per cui l'isis tifa quello è sicuramente macron

E anche se la le Pen ne traesse vantaggio sarebbe ben poca cosa, il maggioritario a doppio turno è un sistema elettorale che non permetterà mai la vittoria della le pen, è inutile

E in ogni caso sono cavoli dei francesi, hanno fatto entrare tutti gli immigrati del nord Africa, li hanno ghettizzati nel nome dell'accoglienza e dell'amore, gli hanno permesso di professare la loro religione senza nessun controllo in nome della tolleranza, gli hanno dato la cittadinanza così che non li possano neanche espellere, hanno tacciato di razzismo e fascismo chiunque non fosse d'accordo con questa situazione.
Ora stanno raccogliendo i risultati della loro politica.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Aprile 2017)

*Una giornalista ospite al programma Storie Vere su Rai1: spero che vinca Macron è un candidato giovane che dà speranza ai francesi.*


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Una giornalista ospite al programma Storie Vere su Rai1: spero che vinca Macron è un candidato giovane che dà speranza ai francesi.*



Sì, la speranza di morire ammazzati.

Che razza idiota i giornalai. Schiavi del potere, delle lobby, dell'Europa.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, la speranza di morire ammazzati.
> 
> Che razza idiota i giornalai. Schiavi del potere, delle lobby, dell'Europa.


Guarda un pò chi gli mette mi piace:






Comunque ho girato su vari forum francesi e c'è parecchia perplessità su di lui, anche prima dell'attentato e le ultime dichiarazioni hanno aumentato tali perplessità. Dubito che possa seriamente vincerle le elezioni.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Guarda un pò chi gli mette mi piace:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zuccamberg prima o poi diventerà il presidente degli Usa. E sarà la fine di tutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2017)

Riassumendo, un Boldrino con i pantaloni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Una giornalista ospite al programma Storie Vere su Rai1: spero che vinca Macron è un candidato giovane che dà speranza ai francesi.*



In particolar modo ai musulmani figli di immigrati che vogliono aderire all'isis, a loro da moltissima speranza


----------



## vota DC (21 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Guarda un pò chi gli mette mi piace:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Che vinca lui, Le Pen o Melenchon comunque dovranno far riferimento a un parlamento dominato da ben altri partiti. Molti dicono che questi nel caso di vittoria di Macron si metteranno a 90 come da noi quando ci fu Monti, ma io ne dubito, boicottando Macron potranno dimostrare che fuori dai partiti tradizionali non c'è nessuna soluzione, sostenendolo invece beh....parliamo di uno che sogna di essere il Renzi francese (quindi per riferimento ha uno che ha già fallito una volta) ma in realtà è molto più debole mediaticamente con dichiarazioni suicide e linguaggio macchinoso stile Padoan.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2017)

*Gli ultimi sondaggi prima del voto ci dicono:
Macron 24,5%
Le Pen 23%
Fillon e Melenchon 19%

Astensionismo al 35%
*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Gli ultimi sondaggi prima del voto ci dicono:
> Macron 24,5%
> Le Pen 23%
> Fillon e Melenchon 19%
> ...



Ma voi ci credete che in un momento così delicato ci sia così tanto astensionismo? Non è che alla fine...


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Aprile 2017)

Secondo me le pen, macron e fillon arriveranno praticamente pari, niente è certo
Melenchon solo poco sotto i primi tre


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma voi ci credete che in un momento così delicato ci sia così tanto astensionismo? Non è che alla fine...



Se ragioniamo in base alla spirale del silenzio dovrebbero essere voti di Le Pen o Fillon.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

*Tensione a poche ore dall'apertura dei seggi. Alla stazione Gare du Nord di Parigi, un uomo ha minacciato i gendarmi con un coltello, dopodichè è stato arrestato.*


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Tensione a poche ore dall'apertura dei seggi. Alla stazione Gare du Nord di Parigi, un uomo ha minacciato i gendarmi con un coltello, dopodichè è stato arrestato.*



Ormai sembra il far west qui. Tra poco si raggiunge i livelli di Medio Oriente, con attacchi ogni giorno. 

La cosa più terribile è che non ci può fare nulla. Perché non puoi prevenire uno che si sveglia al mattino, prende lo zaino mette esplosivi e va in un bar ad esplodersi. 

Le Pen non risolverà nulla. Parla come se tutto sia facile e risolvibile, puoi quando arrivi al comando, vedi che tutto è difficile.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ormai sembra il far west qui. Tra poco si raggiunge i livelli di Medio Oriente, con attacchi ogni giorno.
> 
> La cosa più terribile è che non ci può fare nulla. Perché non puoi prevenire uno che si sveglia al mattino, prende lo zaino mette esplosivi e va in un bar ad esplodersi.
> 
> Le Pen non risolverà nulla. Parla come se tutto sia facile e risolvibile, puoi quando arrivi al comando, vedi che tutto è difficile.



Che dire... 
Un grazie alla sinistra di esistere. Ci stanno trasformando nel nuovo medioriente e pure in Italia sarà così in futuro, a meno che la gente non si svegli e voti le destre. In Francia hanno una grande occasione e se voteranno per Macron, dimostreranno di essere un popolo debole, rassegnato alla fine che stanno facendo.


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2017)

Le accuse nei confronti della sinistra in pieno Silvio style in effetti mi mancavano. D'altronde in tutta Europa sono 20 anni che ci sono solo governi di sinistra, vero?


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Le accuse nei confronti della sinistra in pieno Silvio style in effetti mi mancavano. D'altronde in tutta Europa sono 20 anni che ci sono solo governi di sinistra, vero?



Se fossi Berlusconiano tiferei per Fillon. La sinistra italiana ed in Europa ormai è corrotta e falsa ai livelli di Berlusconi, io tifo Le Pen proprio perchè non è il solito destroso ignorante, ma una donna intelligente che può dare un nuovo riferimento politico sovranista al resto dell'Europa. 
Altrimenti si rimane allo status quo, anche con Fillon, che però non sarà peggio del Renzi francese.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

*Un sondaggio belga dà Le Pen e Fillon al secondo turno, rispettivamente con il 26% ed il 22% dei voti. Terzo Macron con il 21%.*


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Un sondaggio belga dà Le Pen e Fillon al secondo turno, rispettivamente con il 26% ed il 22% dei voti. Terzo Macron con il 21%.*



I sondaggi valgono meno di zero. La gente che risponde al telefono non dirà mai di votare le pen per non sentirsi disprezzata, poi quando si trova con la penna in mano vota le pen.

Sono comunque contento che vinca le PEn, non tanto per la sua politica, ma più perché fallirà miseramente e ci accorgeremo che questa gente che urla in campagna elettorale è solo ciarlatana.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

*I seggi si sono aperti in tutta la Francia alle 8:00 e chiuderanno alle 20:00, ora in cui si diffonderanno i primi exit poll. Stasera su Rai 2 sarà trasmesso una speciale sulle presidenziali francesi alle 21:00, mentre in seconda serata su Rai 1 e Canale 5 ci saranno gli speciali del "TG1" e "Matrix". Si dedicheranno alle elezioni francesi anche il TG LA7 di Enrico Mentana alle ore 19:30 e SkyTG24.*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

*Affluenza al 28,54%.*

*Un dato positivo secondo i media, che fino a ieri prevedevano una grande astensione.*


----------



## Nick (23 Aprile 2017)

Secondo i sentori dei francesi potrebbe esserci un ballottaggio Macron-Melenchon che pareva improbabile.
Sono curioso, vediamo come va, in ogni caso la Le Pen secondo me non va al ballotto. (i moderati di destra voteranno in massa Fillon)


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2017)

L'importante è che Macron non arrivi al ballottaggio, poi vada come vada.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'importante è che Macron non arrivi al ballottaggio, poi vada come vada.



This.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

*Secondo gli exit poll della radio belga Rtbf, Macron è primo con il 24% dei voti, seconda Le Pen con il 22%. Affluenza alle 17 del 69,42% , una percentuale in meno circa rispetto alle presidenziali di cinque anni fa.*


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2017)

Gli exit poll non servono a niente in ottica di previsioni, finché non inizia lo spoglio è impossibile farsi un'idea.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2017)

L'unica cosa certa è macron sopra, testa a testa tra gli altri tre secondi gli exit poll

Nel momento in cui arriveranno i dati reali bisogna comunque attendere perché ci sono zone in cui i candidati sono forti e altre zone in cui sono deboli, quindi dipende tutto dalle sezioni scrutinate


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Gli exit poll non servono a niente in ottica di previsioni, finché non inizia lo spoglio è impossibile farsi un'idea.



Assolutamente. Mi ricordo gli exit poll della brexit a favore del remain, ancora prima della chiusura dei seggi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2017)

Chi vota le Pen non lo dice, così come nessuno confessava di avere votato Trump.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2017)

Urne chiuse nei paesi non metropolitani, tra un ora gli exit poll

Non nascondo che tifo le Pen (tra l'altro molto forte vicino a me in Costa Azzurra), ma se non dovesse farcela non mi dispiacerebbe fillon


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2017)

Comunque, a onor del vero, un po' tutti i sondaggi stanno dando Boldrinon in testa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2017)

Dallo spoglio dei primi seggi (è solo un'indiscrezione) macron ha il 23/24, mentre fillon e le Pen praticamente pari al 21. Di pochissimo sotto melenchon


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Dallo spoglio dei primi seggi (è solo un'indiscrezione) macron ha il 23/24, mentre fillon e le Pen praticamente pari al 21. Di pochissimo sotto melenchon



Se è così, meglio la Le Pen contro Macron. Fillon verrebbe stracciato dal banchiere. In ogni caso se veramente Macron sarà il più votato, significa che i Francesi hanno voglia di farsi harakiri.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2017)

Macron 23,7
Le pen 22
Fillon 19.5
Melenchon 19.5

Sono solo exit poll


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

*Non saranno diffusi exit poll, solo proiezioni da campioni di elettori i cui comuni hanno chiuso i seggi alle 19.*


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Non saranno diffusi exit poll, solo proiezioni da campioni di elettori i cui comuni hanno chiuso i seggi alle 19.*



Marcon e Le Pen.. speriamo in Macron. Un uomo che propone di cercare soluzioni insiemi, parlo della crisi dell'Euro,dell'Europa e dei profughi/immigrati. Non come l'altra ciarlatana che vive ancora nel 1500. 

Per quanto riguarda il terrorismo, è inuntile discuterne tanto è una cosa che non puoi prevedere puoi avere tutta la sicurezza del mondo, ma quando uno si sveglia al mattino e decide di far fuori la gente, non puoi farci nulla


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Marcon e Le Pen.. speriamo in Macron. *Un uomo che propone di cercare soluzioni insiemi, parlo della crisi dell'Euro,dell'Europa e dei profughi/immigrati. *Non come l'altra ciarlatana che vive ancora nel 1500.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il terrorismo, è inuntile discuterne tanto è una cosa che non puoi prevedere puoi avere tutta la sicurezza del mondo, ma quando uno si sveglia al mattino e decide di far fuori la gente, non puoi farci nulla


Scusami ma    .

Intanto il candidato socialista Hamon ha già annunciato al pubblico la sua sconfitta. Ha solo il 6%.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

*Per Le Figaro, Le Pen e Macron pari al 23%.*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

*Hamon al ballottaggio appoggierà Macron. *


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

*Fillon agli elettori: "questa è la mia sconfitta"

Appoggierà Macron: "L'estremismo porterà disgrazie e divisioni alla Francia. Voterò in favore di Macron"

Qualche fischio si è avvertito in sala, quando ha espresso le sue posizioni al ballottaggio.*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Fillon agli elettori: "questa è la mia sconfitta"
> 
> Appoggierà Macron: "L'estremismo porterà disgrazie e divisioni alla Francia. Voterò in Favore di Macron"
> 
> Qualche fischio si è avvertito in sala, quando ha espresso le sue posizioni al ballottaggio.*


Come volevasi dimostrare, sempre pensato che Fillon fosse una parte dell'establishment al pari della sinistra francese.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Hanno scelto il pupazzo Macron.

Contenti loro di gettarsi in pasto all'Islam e all'Europa...

Vivranno cinque anni di terrore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2017)

I francesi hanno scelto Boldrinon. Enjoy.


----------

